# 2009 Fuji Track Pro bottom bracket?



## fryerw (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello everyone.

My kid just purchased a 2009 Fuji track pro frame and is trying to determine the correct bottom bracket type and size, as well as a compatible crankset that will work with this frame. I believe the bottom bracket type is ISIS and the size is 68 x 108 but am looking to get some confirmation on this as well as any other useful information anyone can provide regarding these two items. Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am sure it is english thread and a 68mm wide shell. Beyond that it depends on the crank you are going to use.


----------



## fryerw (Nov 29, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback. I had a couple of days off work so I did some research on the net. It appears it is indeed an ISIS type bottom bracket, however the crank selection is somewhat limited if he chooses decent cranks. I believe he will be dumping much more money into this build than he initially thought.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

You dont have to use an ISIS Bb if you are changing the crank. The type of BB goes with the crank not the bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A from Il said:


> You dont have to use an ISIS Bb if you are changing the crank. The type of BB goes with the crank not the bike.



what he said..... as long the as BB is 68mm English threaded, you can use any type of crank/BB combination you want....ISIS would only be if you wanted to use an ISIS compatible crankset


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

SRAM makes a nice ISIS crank - the s100. I have it on my bike.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

You'll probably find more variety (both in cost and companies) by using a square taper bottom bracket, but that's only an issue if you're married to a crankset that demands it. No reason not to use the bottom bracket you have if you can find a crankset to match it.


----------



## fryerw (Nov 29, 2010)

Great information from you all! I purchased Zinn's Mtn Bike repair book (I'm the Mtn Biker in the family) a couple of days ago and after reading through the bottom bracket section had come to wonder this exact thing. 

Once again, thanks to all of you for the great feedback.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Interestingly enough, although ISIS (and Octalink - Shimano's comparable system) succeeded square taper, that's the BB system that's becoming obsolete.

There are a lot more SS/fixed gear cranks that are square taper, from the J&B Origin8 house brand to the various Sugino offerings.

The only dedicated track crank that I can think of that isn't square taper or the newer "2 piece" (external bearing cups) is the Octalink Shimano DuraAce. And a pricey piece that is!


----------

